# Eos 2009 Spark plug gap?



## CornoMusic (Apr 19, 2013)

The wife's car is due for it's 40K service. With 20 years experience in the past I thought I might do most of the tune up myself BUT, what is the correct gap?

The dealer printed out the specs for me and the specs say the gap should be 1.0-1.1 but the 'pre-gapped' plugs came between .7 and .8. When asked the dealer said they just put them in and never gap them. When I referred to their printed spec sheet they confirmed they just put them in as is. They wouldn't say which gap is correct.

Does anyone know the proper gap? Advantages or disadvantages to using one gap over the other?


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Your best bet would be to post in the technical forum specific to the engine in your car.


----------

